# Aviva HGH anyone??



## yakuza (Dec 20, 2009)

Guys, picked these up for a reasonable price. Obviously re labelled generics. Just wondered if anyone had heard of them/tried them?? Also 40iu vials. So just wondering how many ml of bac water I would need to add to draw 2ml each shot??


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

yakuza said:


> Guys, picked these up for a reasonable price. Obviously re labelled generics. Just wondered if anyone had heard of them/tried them?? Also 40iu vials. So just wondering how many ml of bac water I would need to add to draw 2ml each shot??


Never heard of them but I'd just add 1ml water and then 10 on a slin pin would be 4iu

If you want to use 2ml then 10 on pin would be 2iu


----------



## Dee11 (Jun 11, 2013)

yakuza said:


> Guys, picked these up for a reasonable price. Obviously re labelled generics. Just wondered if anyone had heard of them/tried them?? Also 40iu vials. So just wondering how many ml of bac water I would need to add to draw 2ml each shot??


Ok mate... Just wondering what you thought of the above gh... As you said not bad money just need to to any thoughts..


----------



## yakuza (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi mate, haven't started them yet. Still got four pens Genotropin to use. Will update as soon as. You used them?


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

This GH was blood tested by several forum members on a Spanish forum and the results were near 0. It doesn't contain HGH so go figure... by the way is this McSter*** website sponsoring this forum or is this guy just abusing his member status?


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

SvenPowerH said:


> This GH was blood tested by several forum members on a Spanish forum and the results were near 0. It doesn't contain HGH so go figure...* by the way is this McSter*** website sponsoring this forum or is this guy just abusing his member status?*


 Can you elaborate?


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

This user has been posting links to his website that sell fake gear like this Aviva stuff. I've seen plenty posts of him with open links to his website so I was stunned was starting to think he is a sponsor her but turns out he isn't, that's why he is banned now.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

SvenPowerH said:


> This user has been posting links to his website that sell fake gear like this Aviva stuff. I've seen plenty posts of him with open links to his website so I was stunned was starting to think he is a sponsor her but turns out he isn't, that's why he is banned now.


 yet you have not reported one of the threads??


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

I have reported a post, however the posts with links are back from 2014 or 2015 and was thinking the forum rules/practices have changed.


----------



## GCC (May 18, 2018)

quality - questionable

side effects at 10-15 ius a day - none ( maybe because i ve been on other gh for 6 months now)

pharmacy grade - ABSOLUTELY NOT

"made in USA" (as it says on the box) - guaranteed NOT - I live there , first time I heard aviva when i came to Europe - there is NO avaiva labs in USA, manufacturing GH at that price. GH manufactured in US will cost at least $250-$300 for 40ius

vacuum sealed vials - NO!

I didnt test my blood GH or IGF levels with that cuz i dont have the time, but i would not buy again!


----------



## GCC (May 18, 2018)

well results came - 2 hrs after IM injection of 10ius on empty stomach serum HGH was 6.5, supposed to be 20-50. IGF - levels are not ready yet but will post when they come. BUNK - made in Bulgaria! In the image below says "tests - Somatotrope hormone, results 6.85, normal rage for men >3 . In the other forums you will find out after 10ius range should be at least 20ish up to 50....ng/ml


----------

